# My Nomination



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

for the worst picture in a FS ad. (Image by vendor who will remain anonymous.)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

What's up with you man ? :blind: Anyone can see that's a Seiko 7T32-6A50. :grin:

Edit: the grey dial face actually makes it a 7T32-6A5*9*. :smartass:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> What's up with you man ? :blind: Anyone can see that's a Seiko 7T32-6A50. :grin:


But would you gamble $160 on it's condition?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

normdiaz said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with you man ? :blind: Anyone can see that's a Seiko 7T32-6A50. :grin:
> ...


I've bid more based on pics that bad :fool:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> But would you gamble $160 on it's condition?


No way, JosÃ© :thumbsdown:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Mutley said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> ...


Understandable. Sometimes a gamble pays off, other times not. And there's always, depending on the model, residual "parts" value.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just cleaned my specs 3 times!









Mike


----------

